# Co2 on low tech?



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I know co2 is the antithesis of low-tech. Guess I really mean co2 in low light with rich soil.

I'm thinking of moving to lower light. Was wondering about pros and cons of co2 in lower light tanks.

Goal is just to have healthy, colorful plants. So I was wondering if adding some co2 into a low light tank has benefits or is just a waste. I already have pressurized co2 systems so cost of adding at a slow rate isn't a factor.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

No cons other than the cost. It can't hurt, and will probably help. It insures plants will have as much CO2 as they can use.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

+1 to kev's comment.

Will also mean that your tank of CO2 can last quite a long time. I've seen numerous posts where Mr. Barr recommends keeping CO2 levels up and light intensity low.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

You will always benefit from co2. But wont use as much, so you could turn it down.


----------



## SemperFish (Mar 13, 2010)

I have also contemplated having a CO2 system on my low tech 55 gal. Subscribing to see everyone's input on the topic.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

you will certainly benefit. healthier plants, less algae, ect.

here's picture of my tank when i was running low light and low light plants. this was by far the easiest tank i've done so far. the ferns got huge.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Some at this low tech tread use Co2.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It is great for all tanks. The nice part about low light(not low tech!) is you have more room to play with co2. If you have high light ferts and co2 have to be high or you run into problems fast. 

I run 2xt5ho on my 75g using a cheap odyssea single reflector that sits 10 inches above my tank. I consider this medium-lowish light. It gives me much more wiggle room with the co2 so that I don't have to push it to the limit.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks folks. That's what I wanted to verify....healthier, not necessarily faster growth. Light is the throttle. 

Now how to lower light....back to stock fixture, or hang current aquatic life from the ceiling. Something about poking holes in drywall...just hate to do it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Now how to lower light....back to stock fixture, or hang current aquatic life from the ceiling. Something about poking holes in drywall...just hate to do it.


I saw one whom made a hanging device and screwed it to the stand. I basically 2 metal tubes bent to hang over the tank.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

IIRC dbosman mentioned that most T5HO ballasts will recognize and properly drive T5NO as well.

That would allow about half the light per bulb and still let you use multiple bulbs for spread without moving the fixture.

It's something I'm planning to try as well.

have fun!

jim


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jim Miller said:


> IIRC dbosman mentioned that most T5HO ballasts will recognize and properly drive T5NO as well. It's something I'm planning to try as well.


I would like to know if that works. For for Coralife T5NO 30 in. has 2 18W bulbs. Coralife T5HO 30 in. bulb is 31W.


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Thanks folks. That's what I wanted to verify....healthier, not necessarily faster growth. Light is the throttle.
> 
> Now how to lower light....back to stock fixture, or hang current aquatic life from the ceiling. Something about poking holes in drywall...just hate to do it.


I am in the same situation. I just hung from ceiling but it is popcorn'd so easy to cover up. I might switch it out.

Options I am considering bent electrical conduit pipe, put a shelf along the backwall behind tank and hang lights from shelf, or use the 'L' shaped brackets that one would use for shelf and hang directly from those.

For the record I started a 125 gallon planted tank with non-stems (crypts, anubius, java fern, and swords) using a MTS no dosing but might K and medium-low light along with co2.
Lighting is a single reflector T-5 Catalina light two 2x36 inch 38 watt bulbs at 156 watts total about 9 inches from rim of tank. I plan on lowering a bit. I am misting via an inline diffuser from GLA into a Mag 9.5 that is the output from the sump. No algae, good growth so far other than the lilaeopsis mauritiana is slow going. But the seller I got it from did a terrible packing/shipping and most of it died.

Good luck!!


----------

